# Game #20 (12/10): San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*San Antonio Spurs v. Los Angeles Lakers
12/6 6:30PST
* 
<table border="0"><tbody><tr><td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"><table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Duncan, T</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt">21.8</td> <td class="inTxt">10.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, T</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt">18.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ginobili, M</td> <td class="inTxt">16</td> <td class="inTxt">13.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barry, B</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Finley, M</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Udrih, B</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bowen, B</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Oberto, F</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Elson, F</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Horry, R</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, E</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bonner, M</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Butler, J</td> <td class="inTxt">1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Vaughn, J</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Gregg Popovich</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bryant, K</td> <td class="inTxt">16</td> <td class="inTxt">25.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Odom, L</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt">18.4</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 9.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walton, L</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt">12.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, S</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, K</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bynum, A</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Evans, M</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Farmar, J</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cook, B</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Radmanovic, V</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Turiaf, R</td> <td class="inTxt">16</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Vujacic, S</td> <td class="inTxt">15</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, S</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Phil Jackson</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Kobe May Sit Out*



> The Lakers might play again tonight without Kobe Bryant, a fear factor of the highest degree in recent seasons but not as much of a scare these days.
> 
> Bryant watched Saturday's practice while wearing a long, thigh-high compression boot that amply covered his sprained right ankle. His words when asked if he would play against San Antonio if his ankle didn't improve — "probably not" — would have been cause for recent Lakers teams to run for the hills.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, I do want him to play, but I don't want him risking injuring the ankle even more...I guess in about an hour or so, we'll find out what'll happen.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is starting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> Kobe is starting.


Did they say that on Lakers Live? I completely forgot it was on because I'm watching the Saints/Cowboy game.

Good to hear, though. I just hope this isn't a mistake.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Either way... I feel this is going to be a slaughter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, the game will be underway shortly...hopefully we can get the W. If not, I hope we at least play them tough and the players get some confidence in them knowing that they were close to beating the Spurs, especially with the way they've beaten their opponents lately.

Anyway, I have a feeling the Lakers will win...I'm hoping the Spurs don't play as well as they have been (they have to cool down sometime soon, right?).

Kwame's defense on Tim Duncan will be a big key to this game.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, Kobe is playing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Cris for editing the first post...it looked like crap at first, haha. Gracias.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I'm hoping that Kobe isn't rushing back. Sure, it is great to have him against the Spurs, but I just don't want to see him further agrivate his ankle. Anyways, let's just hope we come out with a victory


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good take Smush, 2-0 Lakers..... I hope Lakers try to foul out Duncan. Spurs turnover, wow... 30 seconds in, Spurs trade Elson in.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar with 2, O Foul on Spurs on Elson.... and hes out now lol... 1 minute in the game, Spurs already subbed twice....


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

go smush


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Minute and a half in,4-0 Lakers... Smush with a good move, Bowen for 3... 6-3 Lakers. Kobe hits the shot, 8-3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NICE move by Smush against TP...8-3 right now, Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bowen with 2 3s already, tie game


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and now its tied


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell? Bowen already with two 3's and 6 points...that can't happen...we cannot let Bowen do that to us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, the Lakers looked great for about four minutes.. Haha


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Man, Bowen.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes Luke!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is Kawme doing?

1 TO, bad defense on Duncan.. And no fighting for rebounds.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW. 3 3s


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow,Bowen has 11 pts in 4 minutes with 3 3s


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice 3 by Luke! He needs to have a good game tonight!

BOWEN AGAIN?! 11 points on 4/4 shooting? Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, 3 second now on Kawme...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

down by 4


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, so much for the fast start. We've got to start playing defense and stop letting the Spurs get open shots *cough* *cough* Bowen *cough* *cough*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, we need to adjust coming out of the timeout. If we lose because of Bruce f'n Bowen, I'll be royally pissed.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

LOL cowboy kobe


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Who the hell is guarding Bruce Bowen?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kwame just never has his hands ready for a pass


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Luke is guarding Bowen... Spurs on a 14-3run


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

14-3 run for the Spurs...come on Lakers!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Umm, why is Luke trying to post up Oberto and Elson?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush is actually playing really well for us right now...think he can keep it up the entire night? We always talk about he might have a confidence issue...if this isn't a confidence builder for him right now, I don't know what would be.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Smush is always playing well in the first, but he just vanishes later on


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, Eva Longoria is Tony's fiance. Lucky *******


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> Oh yeah, Eva Longoria is Tony's fiance. Lucky *******


Yeah...she's hot...nice seeing her at the game.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

man ginobli


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wonder if Bruce Bowen has ever started out this well in his career...what a great time for him to do this...14 points in the 1st quarter? That's pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Spurs have 5 steals and Lakers have 0.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what the?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I hate Ginobili


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> Oh yeah, Eva Longoria is Tony's fiance. Lucky *******


Do it Mitch!:biggrin: :lol:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Farmar and bynum are in. hopefully this'll change things


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow Ginobli


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like that, we're down 9...Spurs shooting 58%.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

we better kill in the 2nd


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We closed the 1st quarter pretty well...cut the lead down to 7...good to see Bynum with the dunk.

We need to start out playing very well here in the 2nd quarter. 

1/4 of the game is done, and so far, I'm not too impressed with what the Lakers have done.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

7 TOs for the Lakers already, unacceptable.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Whoever is guarding that dirty player needs to work harder.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to see Farmar and Bynum remain in the game for a little longer now that where going into the second and they seem to be doing a little better with those two in.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

our % is pretty good, but yeah, the TO's are a pain in the ***


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook is in early


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nice one mo


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow late call


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh that was such a lucky miss for us


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's a Cook sighting...I don't believe it!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol almost pegged bynum in the head


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad pass by Odom...another turnover. Great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, Lamar with a horrible pass to Bynum 30 feet out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

TOs are killing us.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why pass it to Bynum out there? Come on Lamar


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How is it were not down by 20?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

thank you LO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Odom makes up for the bad pass with a 3! Down 4 now!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and thank you bynum!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, great defense and then nice offense by Bynum.. :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice move Drew


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Bynum just did his "favorite play" but on the other side of the basket...Lakers down 2 and playing energized!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum - 6 pts,4 boards, 3/3 FGs in 6 minutes


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

pray that the energy stays


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

bynum with the tip!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

****, Horry is injured


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Horry's not hurt...still my 2nd favorite player. Lakers tie it up at 30!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

anyone see what happened to horry?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tip was by Cook.. that's not fair.. He should get those points and board :curse:

Sucks about horry tho


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i miss horry.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was Cook not Bynum with the tip


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Drew blocks TD!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

bynum blocks duncan!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with the block! Lakers don't capitalize though. And Parker with the floater and Lakers down 2 again. Damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're giving up too many threes...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Drew getting some serious minutes.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

thank you kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ties it up with the 3! All knotted up at 35 a piece. Kobe with a horrible circus shot and Duncan with the dunk on the other end...LA down 2.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i would've liked to see kobe pass that to farmar


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, my friend has front court seats. i hate her! worst of all, she likes the spurs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man I'll never forget that Horry three against the Kings...still get the chills every time I see it...

Lakers up 1 after another Kobe three! Nice!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Drew getting some serious minutes.



After Kawme laid that egg in the first quarter, I hope it remains this way.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum is doing great on TD.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That fan had a firm grip on Bowens butt lol...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He sure did...haha.

San Antonio is playing zone now...I wonder how we'll do against it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Spurs playing zone now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Bynum is doing great on TD.



lol... Kawme back in looks like he puts in no effort at times for a rebound.. I mean come on when Luke Walton, and Kobe are fighting for the rebounds and your center is just standing there.. There is something wrong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love when Kobe drives to the basket...he needs to keep doing that! Luke with the steal and the layup...Lakers up 4!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

But we give up yet another three...that's six for the game right now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ginobili was trying to flop, but Luke stopped and layed it in.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> Ginobili was trying to flop, but Luke stopped and layed it in.


Everyone says Wade flops, but Ginobili is the worst flopper in the league.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg, stupid call


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

aw tough break for kwame


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two Hands Kawme! Two Freaking Hands!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When Kwame finally decides to try and dunk it, he misses...wow.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what happened there on the baseline?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Get Drew back in there. Another 3.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

a.y.h. said:


> what happened there on the baseline?


You cant throw the ball in,go outside and come back in....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another 3...and those were our first free throws of the game...that's horrible.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i hate ginobli


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The king of offensive fouls - Lamar.
The king of flops - Manu

Works out.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

so much for the last shot


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Not bad for a first half, eh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well...down 2 at the half...not bad at all. We played much better in the 2nd quarter then we did in the 1st quarter...

Like Stu Lantz says, the first five minutes of the 3rd quarter could very well be the most important ones of the game...we need to show the Spurs that we're not just going to lie down and let them beat us...Kwame is clearly having an off night. We need to keep Bynum in there for most of the 2nd half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> When Kwame finally decides to try and dunk it, he misses...wow.



I dont even care if he scores or not.. Just try and box out and rebound. He has had the chance to get some good rebounds and blown em with a lack of energy.

Kawme = 13 minutes, 0 of 2, 1 rebounds, 2 TO's, poor defense.
Bynum = 10 minutes, 3 of 3, 7 rebounds, 0 TO's, great defense.

I hope Bynum can carry that level over to the second half, they are going to need him if they want to have a chance in hell.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and the 3rd starts!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and 1


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Duncan scored. But that was solid defense from Kawme.

Then turned around and made one with a trip the three. 

Looks like Kawme might have woke up? (famous last words)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half underway...Kwame needs to hit his free throws. Lakers down 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 fouls on Duncan...go at him!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another good position fight for Kawme. Duncan 2 quick fouls.:clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Bowen.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

great..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A three second? That was a pretty freaking fast call......


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow that was nice


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There we go. Kawme goes back to no defense, and Duncan shoots a jumpshot from the free throw line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh my God...another three?! Seriously, this is embarrassing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kobe's footwork is godlike


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Id like to see Farmar come in for a little more defense, and Bynum come in for defense and reboundin, and scoring, and anything else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad Kobe keeps going to the basket...it's working so he needs to keep doing it. 

KWAME WITH THE DUNK!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Right as I say that a reverse dunk by Kawme. Im going to keep talking smack if thats what it takes!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

looking for high percentage shots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Right as I say that a reverse dunk by Kawme. Im going to keep talking smack if thats what it takes!


Do it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well...those first five minutes of the 3rd quarter are over and the Lakers are playing well...hopefully we can close the 3rd quarter out on some sort of run and then finish it off in the 4th.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smushs shot is not working... he should drive more often


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

how did luke not make that


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why are lakers shooting a lot of 3's and missing them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with another three! Thank you #24!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man,am sure glad Kobe decided to play today


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

And 1 Lamar!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

go lamar!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with the basket and the foul! Hopefully he converts here and we take the lead!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good job Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hmmm...Odom has 10 points, 6 rebounds, and 6 assists...I think he's due for his first triple-double of the year.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

for once we stop parker from splitting the defense


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom with the 3!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SICK lamar double break off three!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom picking it up! Three!

Lakers up 4!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Smush! lol


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

tough on smush


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Smush blows a follow up dunk!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...nice block by Horry...but Smush should've had that dunk! Come on Smush!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush redeems himself with the steal... Luke with the and1!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice move by Smush and Luuuuuuuuuke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad pass by Kobe, and a defensive 3 (again) on Kawme.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the dunk! Lakers up 6 with 2 minutes to go in the 3rd! Hell yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom!!! Lakers Lead By Nine!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom with the 3!!

Lakers playing solid D.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a defensive effort by the Lakers. By far the best quarter of defense ive seen this season by the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers with another steal! I love this! To start the game, the Lakers had 0 steals while the Spurs had 5...now the Lakers have 8 while the Spurs have 7! 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I love it with Lakers play like this and the fans are in it like this.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwameeeeeeeee


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame! Three Point Opportunity!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

20-3 run


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another steal! Lakers by 14!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

im friggin lovin' it


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good finish for the 3rd....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke with the shot to end the 3rd! Lakers go into the 4th quarter leading by 13!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Hell yeah.

I'm loving the hustle right now!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

37-22 in the 3rd.
We need to play smart in the 4th


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Well...those first five minutes of the 3rd quarter are over and the Lakers are playing well...hopefully we can close the 3rd quarter out on some sort of run and then finish it off in the 4th.


Half of what I wanted has happened...now we need to finish it off!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Now its all down to the this. All that will be for nothing if the Lakers stop playing defense, and start jacking up threes. Carry the momentum into the fourth!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

As Lioniel Richie says..."All Night Long..."


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and start letting the spurs jack up threes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man we can't start giving up threes again...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

bad start so far


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh.. Defense went to the bench with the first unit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sluggish start to the 4th...down to 8...come on Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cook with the big shot!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

cook was due for that shot!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, I hate all these threes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice move from Mo!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha, Lamar odom doing a Manu impression.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with 16 points, 9 rebounds, and 8 assists...come on LO! Let's get that triple-double!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Down to 5


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

uhh ohh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit! Down to 5! We gave up another three!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, time to get Cook out of there... He isnt going to guard the 3 point line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the HUGE three!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and kobe returns the 3!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

..damn.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

3 point camping, ends up letting the Spurs cut the lead to 3.

Stupid.. stupid...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another three...wow...that's 12 for the night...and now it's a 3 point game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar to Luuuuuuke


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need Odom back in the game ASAP.

Lakers back up 5. Thank God.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe working on building another mansion with his bricks in the fourth.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to keep taking it to the hole...we don't need to shoot the three ball right now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What a move by Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play by Kobe! Lakers up 6!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

friggin tony parker


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

and 1 Kwame again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big play by Kwame! Looking for the 3-point play! Nice job Kwame!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kwame with a chance for a 3 pt play!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kawme having a good second half!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

hell yes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame with the block! Luke gets the layup AND the foul!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kamwe with the clutch Block, luke with the a possible 3 point play!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

16/9/9 for Odom now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> 16/9/9 for Odom now


Man, I hope he gets it. He deserves it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what a friggin game from odom


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Rofl, he always trails the borderline.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Technical on Duncan.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and a T on duncan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll admit, that looked like a bad call by the refs...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers ball.... that was a bad call


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Now the Spurs start to get the calls.... watch...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Stupid foul by Smush.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah, except Parker only made one. hahaha


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was a good call...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

come on!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

5 point game...Duncan's going to the line for two...this is getting intense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kawme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan misses the first, and misses the second! Odom with his 10th board...one more assists and he gets the triple double!

KWAME WITH THE DUNK! AND THE FOUL!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good job Kwame!
LO needs 1 more assist.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Kwame Brownnnn!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wopoooo hooooo Kwame and 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Look at Kwame taking it to Tim Duncan! I like his aggressiveness in the 2nd half!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kawme With His Own Rebound Again!!! Yes


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like we get this one. Yeah baby!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow we played great tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame misses both, but nice rebound, and Odom hits both free throws...it doesn't appear he's going to get a triple double, but that doesn't matter as long as the Lakers win!

Lakers are up 104-96 with 27.8 left...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

is he the only player in the nba with a 19 9 and 5 avg in the nba


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

so did LO get his triple double?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't foul right now...give him the layup...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

stupid foul LO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> so did LO get his triple double?


Unfortunately, no.

Bruce Bowen just fouled out.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom has 18, 11 and 9


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just realized that the starting five for the Lakers all scored in double figures...lost in the mix of all this is that Kobe almost got a double double with 8 rebounds.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Our starting 5 are all in double digits, Kobe with 34, Odom with 18, Luke with 17, Kwame with 11, Smush with 10


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game over! Lakers improve to 14-6! Hell yeah!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

14-6 baby!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

bring on houston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Houston! You have a problem!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

As I said before, if the Bobcats can beat the spurs there is no reason why we can't?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, this was the first time the Lakers have beaten the Spurs at Staples Center in more than two years.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Solid win.
This game reminded me so much of last year's victory against the Pistons last season.

We're showing signs of becoming a great team, but we'll see how we do on the road.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

essaywhuman said:


> Solid win.
> This game reminded me so much of last year's victory against the Pistons last season.
> 
> We're showing signs of becoming a great team, but we'll see how we do on the road.


Yeah, these next two games at Houston and Dallas will be big...if we can come out of there with even 1 win (especially since it's two games in two nights), it will be great for the players' confidence.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom is now averaging 19, 9 and 5.... awesome. KG, considered one of the best players in the league, is averaging 21, 12 and 3... not too far off. I really hope Odom makes the all star team this year. Also, for the Rockets game, TMac is injured so he might not play...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright! We continue to improve and that's all you can ask.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Is the Rockets game this tuesday delayed? 

Anyone who lives in So. Cal. give me some info?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Is the Rockets game this tuesday delayed?
> 
> Anyone who lives in So. Cal. give me some info?


It shouldn't be...usually it's only against the East Coast teams.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> Is the Rockets game this tuesday delayed?
> 
> Anyone who lives in So. Cal. give me some info?


Dont think so, Kcal 9 at 5:30. Usally the only games that are delayed are games against crappy teams on the east coast that start at 4:30 PST


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TMac is out for this game due to back spasms I think? He left their last game early....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> McGrady said he expected to play Tuesday at home against the Los Angeles Lakers.


nevermind


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lamar is a badass...mark it down


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

You know what is the big news?


> It was a day of major statements Sunday at Staples. First, Von Wafer dropped 29 on Your Los Angeles D-Fenders! to lead the Colorado 14ers to a 113-81 win in his triumphant return to Staples


 :worthy: :lol: 
http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2006/12/two_big_stateme.html#comments


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> You know what is the big news?
> :worthy: :lol:
> http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2006/12/two_big_stateme.html#comments


Lol, revenge for waiving the "wafer".


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

most impressive thing about this game was that the result isn't a product of a spurs off night. it was a product of us playing pretty good basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> most impressive thing about this game was that the result isn't a product of a spurs off night. it was a product of us playing pretty good basketball.


Yeah, we can actually say that this game wasn't an "ugly win." We actually played very well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice win, kwame could still work on his handling but he threw it down like he should here n there ...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good win against an experience team. Two stats that stands out

1. We killed them on boards - 14 off boards compare to Spurs' 5.

2. Our starters were in double figures.

Definitely boards were important.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Recap of the game:



> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Lakers hit San Antonio with a third quarter the high-flying Spurs won't soon forget.
> 
> Kobe Bryant had 34 points and eight rebounds, Lamar Odom just missed a triple-double, and Los Angeles took command in the third period en route to a 106-99 victory over the Spurs on Sunday night for its fifth win in six games.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261210013


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Houston! You have a problem!


Let's not get too cocky now :biggrin: The Lakers a far from perfect so they need to cut down on turnovers, continue to rebound the ball, and guard the 3point line or else Houston will run the Lakers out of the building............


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we could only play that kind of defense in most of our games... seriously, that 3rd quarter defense was probably the best defense i've seen us play in the last 3 seasons.

what's funny is that the next 3 games we play are teams that have identical records to ours. not that it means anything, but against the pistons, suns, spurs, and jazz twice.. we've won 3, and lost 2 games. not bad, those are the better teams in the league.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well played amazing win by the Lakers

Lakers are definate showing themseleves as possible championship material.

Will be a great game vs Rockets if McGrady is completely fit

Kobe vs McGrady


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Great game, exciting right up till the finish. The Lakers being victorious didnt hurt.

Defense won us this game. Everybody played really well. Its awesome to see the team really "clicking" together.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The One said:


> Let's not get too cocky now :biggrin: The Lakers a far from perfect so they need to cut down on turnovers, continue to rebound the ball, and guard the 3point line or else Houston will run the Lakers out of the building............


And make FTs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Houston has never run anyone out of the building. If they beat us it will be a knockdown drag out. 

If we hang 90 on Houston we win. They struggle to score and have a very small frontline. odom should run wild agains them. 

Yao is the only real center kwame struggles against so thats the one problem area. 

But we can afford to be alittle Cocky. We're pretty damn good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> *Houston has never run anyone out of the building. If they beat us it will be a knockdown drag out.*
> 
> If we hang 90 on Houston we win. They struggle to score and have a very small frontline. odom should run wild agains them.
> 
> ...


Umm maybe you shouldve checked out the ROckets last few games vs Cavaliers, Warriors & Bobcats.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TMac is out, he isnt playing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> TMac is out, he isnt playing...



Yup...here's a link.

LINK

This will definitely help our chances, although part of wanted to see Kobe vs T-Mac...maybe we'll see that Friday @ Staples instead of Tuesday.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice win by the Lakers. I can't say how impressed I am with this team. The Lakers went on a big run in the third and managed to hold on to the lead. They limited their turnovers tonight against a top notch team in the San Antonio Spurs, and most importantly kept their composure near the end of the game. I swore I felt the Lakers were going to make some stupid plays down the stretch and give up the lead, but again, they really impressed me and somehow managed to play smart ball! Anyways, terrific win by the Lakers. I was really impressed by Smush last night, and I hope he continues his play. 

As for our game against the Rockets, with T-Mac out, it should give us an advantage. But once again, we must not under-estimate this team. Our next game is definetly winnable, but we must still go out and play hard


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great win against the Spurs. We really stepped up a notch with this win. We found our defense in this game. I'm really impressed with our bigs right now. We gotta keep then in the game offensively it seems to spur their defense as well. 

odom was terrific but its what I expected because the Spurs don;t have anyone capable of guarding him. 

As for the Rockets game we should win with Tmac out but its gonna require we don't have to double down on Yao that much. If Kwame and Bynum can hold Yao to about 25 or so we win easy. If he gets 35 or so the double teaming might open up the game and bring their 3 pt shooters into things. Which gives them a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah good point...the Lakers defend the three ball horribly.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Yeah good point...the Lakers defend the three ball horribly.


That is a big problem, but the fact that we still won when the Spurs shot 50% (I believe) from 3-point range just goes to show you that this team is special


----------

